

Ask HN: Free Neighborhood Boundary Data? - neovive

I'm working on a directory project and would like to allow users to search within various city neighborhoods. I have the lat, lng for the various businesses, but was unable to find any freely available neighborhood data sets to correlate the geo data with neighborhoods.
======
neovive
Update: Just find this page from Zillow
(<http://www.zillow.com/howto/api/neighborhood-boundaries.htm>). It's in the
shape file format.

------
bitsm
These are difficult to find. In the past, I have found these in individual
city GIS department websites, but haven't found a single source that
aggregates lots of cities. Quality and formats tend to vary as well.

~~~
neovive
That's what I'm finding as well. I searched through the Census site and found
PUMA references and was able to find some neighborhood data and various local
university library pages, but no single source with everything -- besides
expensive commercial data sets.

------
MPiccinato
Have you checked out SimpleGeo? I believe their places have Neighborhood info
available but not sure if you can filter on it.

~~~
neovive
Looks interesting. Their context database seems to have the neighborhood data.
Thanks.

------
cfei
I've never used it, but I know Yelp has one
([http://www.yelp.com/developers/documentation/neighborhood_ap...](http://www.yelp.com/developers/documentation/neighborhood_api)).

------
frobozz
Ordnance Survey OpenData is rather comprehensive. The licence (AFAIK, IANAL)
allows free commercial and non-commercial use, as long as you attribute the
data to them.

<http://data.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/.html>

It has boundaries for Counties, Cities, Electoral Constituencies and Wards,
Civic Parishes, and probably other divisions, too.

